# Hey, it's Snowing!



## KingM (Oct 28, 2007)

I looked out my window to see that snow is actually falling in the Mad River Valley. Seriously.

Accuweather says that it's 41 degrees, and it's a very, very light and bead-like snow, so it's not like anything is going to stick around. But still, it was unexpected and exciting.

Edit: It's ended already. That lasted what? Three minutes? Didn't even leave wet spots on the deck. But I'm still calling it the first snow of the year.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 28, 2007)

About an hour ago I was driving through Lincoln, NH and I saw them too!  Not many snowflakes, car thermometer read 40F, but there were flakes coming down!


----------



## L2RAFO (Oct 28, 2007)

Great feeling isn't it? I'm jonesin' absurdly for the same experience.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2007)

Eh, we can't even get a fricken frost around here... :roll:


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys are killing me here!  Those are my 2 favorite areas up north!  We drove pretty far north today, but apparently not far enough to see the snow flying.  

Soon.....


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 29, 2007)

Had snow flake in the air yesterday in Virgil NY as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing stuck, but still friggin flakes:beer:


----------



## dmc (Oct 29, 2007)

Snowed for a while In Hunter...  Could see a slight accumulation in the raod on the 214 notch...

Super had frost this AM...  The heat is on now..


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2007)

At least we finally got a frost last night!  The car thermometer read 30F when I was leaving for work at 7:30.


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 29, 2007)

some of the forecast models and meteorologists are focusing on the potential for a storm coming up the coast about a week from now.  Too early to say what will happen with any confidence, but I'll be watching.  If things work out just right the mountains will get some snow and then a real shot of cold air after.


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2007)

bobbutts said:


> some of the forecast models and meteorologists are focusing on the potential for a storm coming up the coast about a week from now.  Too early to say what will happen with any confidence, but I'll be watching.  If things work out just right the mountains will get some snow and then a real shot of cold air after.



Hasn't YSD been calling for a snowstorm for 11/11? :lol:


----------



## Phildozer (Oct 29, 2007)

It was 22F this morning at the base of Mount Dozer this morning here in Shrewsbury.

If it is cold enough, they'll be making snow tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2007)

Phildozer said:


> It was 22F this morning at the base of Mount Dozer this morning here in Shrewsbury.
> 
> If it is cold enough, they'll be making snow tonight.



Sounds like some insider info, thanks for the scoop!  Hopefully their website is updated with pics for us all to enjoy once snow-making commences...


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 29, 2007)

It was 34 degrees last night here in MARYLAND!!!  That's just crazy!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2007)

Phildozer said:


> It was 22F this morning at the base of Mount Dozer this morning here in Shrewsbury.
> 
> If it is cold enough, they'll be making snow tonight.



So, did Mount Dozer fire up the guns last night??


----------

